# White spots crestie bum



## Bobby6821 (Oct 18, 2011)

I've just noticed on one of my baby cresties that it has a White spot each side of it's bum. 
What could it be? Should I be worried?
It eats fine sheds fine and poos fine. 
Help!!!


----------



## Jenni270986 (Jul 31, 2005)

sounds like spurs (one either side of the vent at the start of the tail) these are present on all cresties, but would help to see a pic.

this is what spurs look like....









jenn


----------



## xmadxmoex (Jun 22, 2011)

I believe you are talking about the Cloacal Spurs. they're normal and nothing to worry about. 

have a look here for some info 
JB's Crested Gecko Info


----------



## xmadxmoex (Jun 22, 2011)

Jenni270986 said:


> sounds like spurs (one either side of the vent at the start of the tail) these are present on all cresties, but would help to see a pic.


Beat me to it! :no1:


----------



## Bobby6821 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah that's what it looks like, one each side on the start of the tail. 
So is this ok? 
What do they use the spurs for? so I know for future reference.
Thanks for a quick answer.


----------



## xmadxmoex (Jun 22, 2011)

Bobby6821 said:


> Yeah that's what it looks like, one each side on the start of the tail.
> So is this ok?
> What do they use the spurs for? so I know for future reference.
> Thanks for a quick answer.


As per the link i posted 



> they are thought to be used in mating to help the male align himself with the female


----------



## Jenni270986 (Jul 31, 2005)

completely normal, all of them have them. no one knows for certain what they're for, some suggest they might be used during mating. 


(u beat me this time lol)


----------



## Bobby6821 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for putting my mind at ease guys also for the quick reply. 
That's deffo what they are.


----------



## kimch is my crestie (Apr 6, 2018)

So does that mean only males have them?


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

kimch is my crestie said:


> So does that mean only males have them?


I believe both sexes have them.


----------



## Sky7ine (Jan 30, 2012)

kimch is my crestie said:


> So does that mean only males have them?


No both males and females have them.


----------

